# How to make fonts look better in Opera



## bbzz (Oct 3, 2011)

I've been trying to make fonts in Opera look like the ones I have on my Windows 7 laptop, but to no avail. No matter what fonts/settings I use, they still look jagged a bit, some parts are more blurry than others, etc. On my laptop, Times New Roman looks as crispy, as sharp, yet smooth at the same time as it can be.

The settings I use:

- added font path to all fonts I have in xorg.conf
- *freetype* added to xorg.conf
- Bunch of different TTF fonts in ~/.fonts dir (added to xorg.conf)
- antialiasing turned on in ~/.fonts.conf
Also tried sub-pixel formating for my LCD, as suggested in the handbook.

It wouldn't be a big deal if it stays like this, I'm just wondering if there's something more I could do.
Cheers


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2011)

Install x11-fonts/webfonts (to get the Microsoft fonts) and have a look here:

[thread=2021]HOWTO: Nice fonts[/thread]


----------



## bbzz (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks, posted my findings there.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 4, 2011)

bbzz said:
			
		

> ... I'm just wondering if there's something more I could do. ...



Perhaps it would help to conclude on this, if you would send in 2 screenshots (.tiff, or .png, NOT .jpg for obvious reasons) showing the same text at the same size in Windows and in FreeBSD - it should be possible to see, whether there is room for improvement or not.  

Windows 7 may use graphics hardware for text rendering, if available. For example I have Windows 7 running on my Mac Book Pro in VirtualBox, and in there I still have to see any crispy letter of text - this is for sure because the emulated graphics card does not support crispy text rendering, while within Mac OS X at the same machine, but using natively the graphics hardware, there is nothing to complain about.


----------

